# I'll Take It!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Elon Musk's SpaceX is hiring... a farmer?

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-musks-spacex-is-hiring-a-farmer-2014-12-02?dist=afterbell

Only 50 hours a week? High school degree? 10 years crop farming experience? Work on JD equipment---well---no job is perfect?

I'll take it.

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Gotta love the part that the crop doesn't mess with the testing schedule.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

"Some have speculated SpaceX may be aiming to get Texas agricultural-use tax breaks for some of its land and equipment."

I doubt that is speculation. It's a pretty common approach to get your taxes lower. I'm surprised they want to hire someone to do it. Often it's just a real cheap hay lease. They roll up hay between the runways of the Houston Airport to offset other costs.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

So I guess if I tell them I have more experience with NH and MF then Deere I won't get the job? Maintaining farm equipment is all pretty much the same no matter what brand. Grease, change oils, check for low oil. Grease again. Keep air filters clean. Wash the things once in awhile. When we got our first JD ever a couple years ago I didn't stand there in awe of it and had no clue on how to change the oil. Maybe the human resources person posting the job ad doesn't know that..........


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Being self employed you must have never met the HR department. They are not the most knowledgeable people about.the actual job. They do kn9w which questions.they can and can't ask.


----------

